# THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!  Stewart County



## jkoch (Mar 2, 2012)

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB! 

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have approx. 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 6th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florence Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.



We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of  water, electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you, your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions, and more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com 
__________________


----------



## jkoch (Mar 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## lineman101 (Apr 26, 2012)

how many members/ many young hunters for the kids to play with


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 27, 2012)

Any nice creeks?


----------



## badger (Jun 3, 2012)

For everyone that has tried to contact Jerry about the club I have sad news. He passed away this morning from injuries sustained in a car wreck almost six weeks ago. He was my friend and I will miss him terribly. Please pm me if you are still interested in club membership.


----------



## badger (Jun 17, 2012)

Bump. Still need 3 to 4 members.


----------



## badger (Jun 17, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Any nice creeks?



Grass creek flows through the property, and there are a number of feeder creeks as well. Also we are three miles from Florence Marina if you want to fish Eufaula.


----------



## gibby37 (Mar 15, 2013)

will u have any openings for 2013-14 season? how many members total?


----------



## pastordoc (Dec 6, 2013)

I just read this post and am very sorry to hear of Jerry's passing! I hunted with him a few times and know firsthand what a wonderful person he was. I am sure he is missed greatly! RIP, brother!


----------



## badger (Dec 8, 2013)

pastordoc said:


> I just read this post and am very sorry to hear of Jerry's passing! I hunted with him a few times and know firsthand what a wonderful person he was. I am sure he is missed greatly! RIP, brother!



Thanks pastordoc. Yes, we still miss Jerry. He was a great friend.


----------

